# My Raps



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey whats up everybody, I've been rapping for a while and I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on them. I'm also known as The Hitman and our group is called South Squad. So listen to these 2 tracks and tell me what you think, the one called "Come Get Me" is dedicated to a special group of people in my life and "Let it Burn" is about....you guessed it weed  its the first song I wrote about it so I'd like a few comments on that one too.

If anybody knows a site to upload music then can you tell me so you don't have to download them.

Come Get Me - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
Let It Burn - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
That's a Fact - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
Throw Up That 8 - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------



## cali-high (Nov 20, 2007)

im down wit the set east side is where we be.i know that nigga j-lee he got shot down the street from me you know how it be.


LOL that was my best rap ever 

can i get signed up for a contract?


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

My rhymes are the illest son you wanna battle? my mothafuckin brain is IBM compatible dog


----------



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll pass for now I'm not that great yet


----------



## scias (Nov 20, 2007)

im sittin at the house clickin on my mouse, when i come to this thread while bakin some bread. let it be known that my name's not jerome. 

i just made that up. wheres my record deal?


----------



## cali-high (Nov 20, 2007)

not to bad.

where did you record it at?

i wanna battle.


i wanna smoke one i would hump yo mama! LOL JK JK 

i was tryn to think of something good to say...it was a nice try tho


----------



## cali-high (Nov 20, 2007)

whatcha talkin about

im swervin that little mouse is in the road utt ohh!!! now that little fucker is flatter then a shit of paper. i smoke blunts all day.and when that little mouse come by i pop a cap in his ass!
LOL this is fun when your high


----------



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

My friend has a small set up at his house so that's where I do most of my work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2007)

i downloaded "let it burn" first. got halfway thru it then started to download the rest. very nice. i like it. and this it's my usual genre.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 20, 2007)

cali-high said:


> whatcha talkin about
> 
> im swervin that little mouse is in the road utt ohh!!! now that little fucker is flatter then a shit of paper. i smoke blunts all day.and when that little mouse come by i pop a cap in his ass!
> LOL this is fun when your high


What is a shit of paper?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm really enjoying this. thank you. it has a very catchy hook to it. nice soothing voice. mind if i burn a copy and blast it in my new ride around town?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 20, 2007)

smokie420, that shits hot !!!

i think having a girl singing the choirs (back up) would put it over the top...

reminds me of the movie Hustle and Flow. nice work !!


----------



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

Go ahead glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> smokie420, that shits hot !!!
> 
> i think having a girl singing the choirs (back up) would put it over the top...
> 
> reminds me of the movie Hustle and Flow. nice work !!


You think so? on what song?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Smokie420 said:


> You think so? on what song?


Come Get Me, damn i downloaded three songs and cant find were my computer saved them....


----------



## Smokie420 (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> Come Get Me, damn i downloaded three songs and cant find were my computer saved them....


Hm I'll look into it and see how it would sound. lol that sucks, open up a folder and click search


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Smokie420 said:


> Hm I'll look into it and see how it would sound. lol that sucks, open up a folder and click search


im trying. i do like the nice flow and the voice is very catchy...


----------



## Stormfront (Nov 20, 2007)

speaking from a production point of view....you got talent,but...you need to engineer the trax, compression on the voice, eq, maybe some reverb, also it sounds like you're recording this in a home studio, that's how i did all of my first stuff, and there's nothing wrong with a computer with a mic connected to it, but some things to keep in mind are, always do more than one take, you have a good flow, but you aren't really sounding confident, like you're flowing how you read the lyrics in your head, you gotta project ya voice more, not quite yelling but not as soft as you've been doing it, throw up that 8 is catchy, the way you flow on it is how you should flow on all the tracks, you sound like you know the lyrics by heart, not readin them, but again you gotta eq it, you'd be surprised how dope it'll sound when you engineer it, and don't let cats fool you, you can do it yourself if you're doing the recording yourself.

also someone said add a female voice on one of the tracks, just make sure you get one who can sing...lol i made the mistake of gettin a chick on a track who wasn't so dope but looked dope....doesnt really work for the voice....you cant see thru a radio...

if you want to check some of my tracks go here (soundclick) i got old ones where i didn't eq much, and newer ones where i engineered the hell outta them-

overall you got talent keep it up-

Storm


----------



## TeddyGramz (Nov 22, 2007)

not bad my man, a little sketchy, but good. :]

lol


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 6, 2007)

i keep the dope stashed in my girlfriends snatch, bout to hit the concourse we got a plane to catch 
off to philly, jersey, cali and right back
when we get back home were dropping all the smack


----------



## Smokie420 (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are two new songs the first one is "No Problems Remix" which is a song by my friend and I basically added my own verse to it, and the second one is called "Blowin My Cover".

No Problems Remix - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!
Blowin My Cover - Send big files the easy way. Files too large for email attachments? No problem!


----------

